# Bildelemente mit After Effects "baumeln" lassen?



## tzippy (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo!
Ich habe in folgendem Bild





Das Brautkleid und den Anzug als 2 Objekte.
Ich moechte die beiden baumeln lassen, also eine Art hin und herschwingen.
Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben wo ich da ansetzen kann?
Bin neu in After Effects...
Danke!


----------



## chmee (24. Mai 2011)

Nicht so einfach zu erklären  praktisch aber nicht so schwer.

Kurzform:
Du verschiebst den Ankerpunkt an den Kleiderhaken
und dann kannst Du per Rotationskeyframes das Schaukeln animieren.

http://msp.sfsu.edu/Instructors/rey/aeanchor/problem/anchor.htm

mfg chmee


----------



## tzippy (25. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank!
ICh war inzwischen auf Motion umgestiegen, aber das mit dem Ankerpunkt verschieben hat sehr geholfen.
Danach habe ich an die X-, Y-, und Z-Achsen Rotation jeweils einen Oszillator mit Sinusfunktion gehängt .
Wunderbar =)
Danke!


----------

